# Viper 5902 program instructions HELP!



## 01Z71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry to thread jack others. The forums i'm on don't like same questions popping up in new threads. 

I bought the viper 5902 second hand and my shop has had trouble with the makers about everything bc they're not distributors. 
Now i need the peogramming instructions, is that something i need to call about or can any of you pros help me out?

I don't even know what that exactly consist of or what specificly?

Thanks in advance guys, 
Greg.


----------



## 01Z71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Havn't heard back from the shop, so bump


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

01Z71 said:


> Sorry to thread jack others. The forums i'm on don't like same questions popping up in new threads.
> 
> I bought the viper 5902 second hand and my shop has had trouble with the makers about everything bc they're not distributors.
> Now i need the peogramming instructions, is that something i need to call about or can any of you pros help me out?
> ...


Call DEI, there is a link in my signature, Viper is made by DEI inc....


----------

